# What do butterworms become?



## BobGrill (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw some for sale at a local pets shop and was wondering if they become moths like waxworms or what? Also will they be able to pupate?


----------



## Verneph (Sep 29, 2011)

I assume you refer to these?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterworm

Apparently they turn into Chilean Moths.


----------



## fantasticp (Sep 30, 2011)

Butterworms at pet stores don't turn into anything. The are irradiated before export. It usually says so on the tub. They do stay alive a freaky long time in the refrigerator though.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2011)

Tarantula poop.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 21, 2011)

buttersaurus rex


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 21, 2011)

fantasticp said:


> Butterworms at pet stores don't turn into anything. The are irradiated before export. It usually says so on the tub. They do stay alive a freaky long time in the refrigerator though.


I heard the same about Waxworms, but that proved not true. I've raised hundreds of them to moths with a honey-wax diet.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 22, 2011)

bugmankeith said:


> I heard the same about Waxworms, but that proved not true. I've raised hundreds of them to moths with a honey-wax diet.


Have you bred the moths to get another generation of waxworms?


----------

